# Knife questions



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

#1 Does anyone on here collect knives. I'm far from a collector ,but I have collected a few bowie knives over the years. Nothing like the feel of a big Knife in your hand.
#2 I've always wanted to buy a set of throwing Knives. Just wondering if anyone has a set and do they work. Do you have to be a ninja to use them. Retirement is in sight and figure this would give me something to do .Maybe when the neighbors cat pays a visit ..

#3 Final question does anyone else carry a knife on them daily. Do you carry for self-defense or just one of those handy man tools you need to get through the day.
Have a good day.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I carry a leatherman most days. I like the sounds of throwing knives, i have a neighbors cat that comes around too:smile:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I carry a small folding knife, a Buck Mini, at all times, except when flying. They are "consummables". I buy them on eBay 6 at a time. 

I wouldn't have a clue how many Leatherman Plier sets I have. I'm fortunate enough to get them at work as hand-outs so I have them everywhere. 

I'm kind of an ultra-light nut when it comes to backpacking but I always have a Leatherman in my pack.

I could be called a "knife collector". Mrs Goob's uses the term "obsessive compulsive"


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I have at least three on me at all times. A Leatherman, an Old Timer (made in USA), and a CRKT M16 something or other that has a nice tanto blade for scraping gum off of the floors.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I carry an OTF D/A Automatic daily.

Check these guys out:

http://www.bladehq.com/

They are based in Lehi and have a store there, I stop in often. Good guys with excellent customer service.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Always carry a Leatherman PS4 "squirt". Its only a couple inches long and has knife blade, pliers, scissors, screwdriver tool etc. Tiny but incredibly useful. I hate to say how many deer I've cleaned with that 1.5" blade lol.










-DallanC


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to carry a Leatherman micra on my keys, but one day I decided that I hated how heavy my keys were in my pocket. So I have changed several times since then, mostly with thin, small, all metal key chain versions. 

About a year ago, I decided it was time to carry something more substantial on me in case I needed it to protect myself, but also for small chores that require a good blade. I picked up a SOG Trident tanto. It has been a great knife, except for the clip that broke when it got hung up getting out of my truck one day. A new clip is on its way though. At $70, its a pretty solid knife. I am sure there are better ones out there, but most cost a lot more too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a Lapland knife just in case I have to go to Lapland. It's gonna be a tough one to sharpen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Loke said:


> I have at least three on me at all times. A Leatherman, an Old Timer (made in USA), and a CRKT M16 something or other that has a nice tanto blade for scraping gum off of the floors.


The good ol old timer. Before the buyout.. One of my favorite knives of all time.

I love my buck knives. They hold an edge better than most knives I have ever seen. Get through a deer and its still as sharp as most knives in camp.

Edit: I meant old timer not leatherman! Love leathermans though


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The original Leatherman and Leatherman Wave for me. It amazes me how many things you can fix with these things. I have emergency fixed everything from electrical to boat repairs with the handy little tools. I haven't tried gutting a deer with it yet, but plenty of fish have been cleaned using them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Always carry a Leatherman PS4 "squirt". Its only a couple inches long and has knife blade, pliers, scissors, screwdriver tool etc. Tiny but incredibly useful. I hate to say how many deer I've cleaned with that 1.5" blade lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use something similar, the Leatherman "Juice", for backpacking.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I love knives, always have. It's a trait I inherited from my dad. I only like ones that actually have a function though. I'm not into any of those "fantasy" knives or decoration ones that don't even have an edge. 

I usually have an SOG multitool with me that I really like. The knife blades open from the outside, and are assisted opening, so it's really easy to use with one hand.

For a defense knife, I carry a Benchmade Infidel, OTF automatic. 

This may sound cheesy, but every set of keys I have has a Victorinox Classic Swiss Army knife on it. Seems like I'm always using the tweezers or little scissors for something.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Speaking of interesting knives, my father has a large knife collection. He also builds and trades them. One in particular is one he traded for a bunch of authentic African beads. Some famous knife guy built it for him. It's a 16" Bowie with an elkhorn handle. The blade is Damascas steel with actual meteorite blended in. Amazing looking knife, worth a bit-o-money.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My brothers and I had throwing knives and an axe as younger persons- yes throwing knives are balanced but it does take practice - ask the Ohio Northern Electric Co when they replaced the telephone pole out in front of the house.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm kind of an ultra-light nut when it comes to backpacking but I always have a Leatherman in my pack.


Oh man...that gave me a chuckle..."ultra-light"...last Ptarmigan trip you had a bag of spare parts for your backpack and such that weighted 10lbs....let alone the 5lb bear sausage, 5lb cheese and lets not forget the deep fried squirrel! Man that was good:grin: When we going backpacking?

My daily pocket knife is a Benchmade Auto Presidio


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I carry a 3 blade "Remington" pocket knife which I have changed the edge to 17 degrees on all 3 blades and my Gerber multi tool. I use the Gerber almost daily.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Oh man...that gave me a chuckle..."ultra-light"...last Ptarmigan trip you had a bag of spare parts for your backpack and such that weighted 10lbs....let alone the 5lb bear sausage, 5lb cheese and lets not forget the deep fried squirrel! Man that was good:grin: When we going backpacking?
> 
> My daily pocket knife is a Benchmade Auto Presidio


Well yeah, it was a light-colored bear.....and that's a "possibles" bag. :mrgreen:

Hey, nice knife.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Im like a Mexican when it comes to knives


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> Im like a Mexican when it comes to knives


So you stole them? JUST KIDDING


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> So you stole them? JUST KIDDING


there are worse things that could be said, really.


----------



## SpideRy (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone out there use Gerber's? Maybe I'm just the cheap guy? I really like my Gerber BG mini. I keep it on my keychain at all times.


----------

